# New to everything!



## Winzeyy (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone? -tooshort


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Good snowboarding clothing. High waterproofing. You're going to be horizontal far more than you'll like. You don't want to be soaking it up like a sponge. Good jacket with liner, good pants, GOOD SOCKS, good gloves with separate liner. HELMET! Goggles.

I assume you'll be renting equipment.


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive been to Sundown and its a good place to learn. They sometimes have learn to board days free. Once you learn to board you will understand why its nickname is Ski Rundown. lol. Its a wee bit small.


----------



## Winzeyy (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol icic. Okay thanks. Yes ill be renting. but apparently parents wont let me go anymore. so im like wtf XD. 
even though im going with my cousin and uncle.

Well I was also thinking about Mohawk Mtn.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Do sundown and mohawk mt have miniature golf?


----------



## Jack Herer (Nov 29, 2010)

Dude, you are 16 and your parents wont let you go? Tell them its either that or a hooker.


----------



## Winzeyy (Dec 20, 2010)

LOLOL jack. Wouldnt mind both. JKjk
@wrath i have no idea


----------

